# Consultas sobre electrodomésticos.



## farad (Oct 8, 2019)

Recién estoy empezando con el tema de refrigeración, y quería consultarles si alguna de estas heladeras, traen placa de control. Y si saben ejemplos de algunos modelos con estas características, de las principales marcas.

Quisiera saber respecto a los forzadores con control PG, si la señal que ingresa a la placa es cuadrada (tipo tren de pulsos, continua a partir de 0 V), su amplitud, el rango de frecuencias con los que trabaja, y si el duty es del 50%.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 8, 2019)

Y con un osciloscopio no puedes medir?
Cual es la finalidad?

Convensionales a qué le llamas?

Si son las que solo tiene la perilla de regulacion, entonces esas solo llevan un termostato para activar y desactivar el compresor.

En el caso que tengan panel tactil (con pulsadores) y no rotativo, mayormente SI traen placas de control electronico

Aclara la pregunta


----------



## farad (Oct 8, 2019)

Me refiero a las que son anteriores a las no frost.

Es que precisamente no tengo osciloscopio, y quiero suplir en un banco de pruebas al motor propiamente dicho con una carga de igual amperaje, y a la parte del tacómetro con una señal generada.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 8, 2019)

farad dijo:


> Me refiero a las que son anteriores a las no frost.



Ya te respondi


DJ T3 dijo:


> Si son las que solo tiene la perilla de regulacion, entonces esas solo llevan un termostato para activar y desactivar el compresor.





farad dijo:


> Es que precisamente no tengo osciloscopio, y quiero suplir en un banco de pruebas al motor propiamente dicho con una carga de igual amperaje, y a la parte del tacómetro con una señal generada.



De esto no se mucho


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Farad, tenés algún modelo en especial, para consultar ? Porque, que NO sean no frost, con esa característica de forzador, no conozco. Los que traen sensor hall y que conozca, son de las heladeras Siam, Atma, Midea.... Pero son todas no frost...


----------



## farad (Oct 10, 2019)

Hubo un error al publicar. No entré en la opción Publicar tema, y entonces se superpusieron las preguntas.
Una es respecto a las heladeras que NO son no frost; quiero saber si algunas tienen placas de control.
La otra pregunta es respecto al control PG de los forzadores de aire acondicionado.


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Ahora si... Con respecto a las heladeras, en este momento no se me viene a la memoria, hablando de las que No son no frost, ninguna que tenga placa controladora. Se me puede escapar algún modelo, de alguna marca. .. Salvo las comerciales ( exhibidoras de botellas ), que vienen con controlador (combistato). 
Con respecto a los a/a, si tu problema es que al no tener el motor del fan, la placa lo detecta, y no podés controlar el resto (porque dá señal de error), eso lo podés suplir, aplicando una señal cuadrada de 100-120 Hz, cuadrada, con un CI 555, por ejemplo. Con ésto, "engañas" a la placa. Es suficiente, para que la placa, "crea" que el fan está conectado.


----------



## farad (Oct 12, 2019)

Hola. Mi duda es cómo trabaja el presostato electrónico, porque el mecánico me doy cuenta que la presión hace que cambie de posición un contacto. Y quiero saber si para un banco de prueba se puede usar uno u otro indistintamente.


----------



## farad (Oct 12, 2019)

Hola. Quiero saber si el safety switch que figura en los esquemáticos, es lo mismo que el blocapuerta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2019)

farad dijo:


> Hola. Quiero saber si el safety switch que figura en los esquemáticos, es lo mismo que el blocapuerta.


Si


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 12, 2019)

Hola, la respuesta es si.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2019)

farad dijo:


> Hola. Quiero saber si el safety switch que figura en los esquemáticos, es lo mismo que el blocapuerta.



NO crees un tema para consultar por cada nuevo componente de lavarropas que te venga a la mente


----------



## farad (Oct 13, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, la respuesta es si.


Gracias.



Fogonazo dijo:


> NO crees un tema para consultar por cada nuevo componente de lavarropas que te venga a la mente


De acuerdo. Disculpen.


----------



## farad (Oct 21, 2019)

Hola. Recién me estoy interiorizando con lo que es heladeras y aires acondicionados. Viendo tutoriales aprendí bastante, pero me quedan algunas dudas respecto al orden de los procesos y fundamentalmente los componentes involucrados (forzador interior, compresor, forzador exterior, etc., en aires, y compresor, forzador, termostato, etc., en heladeras).
Quisiera que alguien me resuma las secuencias de trabajo tanto en heladera, como en aire para frío y para calor.
Gracias.


----------



## farad (Oct 22, 2019)

Quería consultarles si conocen a alguien que venda chatarra electrónica en la ciudad de Buenos Aires y alrededores.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 22, 2019)

Pues muy pocas veces se puede rescatar algo de la basura, pierdes mucho tiempo de soldando.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 22, 2019)

Pero a veces consigues componentes en stock inexistentes, descatalogado, extraños, etc.

A ver si te tira una luz con bateria gastada.. jajaja...

Residuos de Aparatos Eléctricos y Electrónicos (RAEES)


----------



## farad (Oct 22, 2019)

Lo que yo estoy buscando, son placas, pero que me las vendan. Ir seleccionar, por ejemplo de tv, electrodomésticos, etc..


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 22, 2019)

No te molestaste ni leer el enlace, no?
Ahi te da direcciones de los lugares donde se va a llevar la basura, de ahi consulta si te venden o de un centro especial de lo que queres.


----------



## farad (Oct 22, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No te molestaste ni leer el enlace, no?
> Ahi te da direcciones de los lugares donde se va a llevar la basura, de ahi consulta si te venden o de un centro especial de lo que queres.


Sí, lo leí y te agradezco. Lo que ocurre es que son lugares destinados por el gobierno de la Ciudad, y no te venden nada, hasta donde sé. Solo acopian y le dan destino para su destrucción.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2019)

Mejor comprale tarjetas rotas-quemadas a los services , ellos solo cambian por una nueva . . .


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 23, 2019)

Si crees que es para tener refacciones déjame te digo que el 90% de las veces es para rescatar resistencias o capacitores.
Para rescatar transistores o circuitos integrados un 2% y el 8% rescatas tramos de cable o alambre.


----------



## farad (Oct 27, 2019)

Quisiera saber qué equipos de aire acondicionado (marca y modelo), traen esta placa de control TL32GGFTH09-KZ(HB)-1

Por los menos de los que se comercializan en Argentina.


----------



## pepelui01 (Oct 29, 2019)

Esa placa viene en los comercializados por Radio Victoria. (TCL, HITACHI, etc)


----------

